# [OT] Invasione di Gentoo all'università di Bologna

## Benve

Il 13/03/03 10 mesi fa, mi sono registrato al forum. Avevo istallato gentoo, io e fabbri. Dopo il primo semestre di università, in una facoltà (informatica) dominata da Debian, avevamo trovato la nostra distribuzione ideale (dopo aver provato di tutto (anche Debian)). Eravamo gli unici a nostra conoscenza a usare Gentoo in università.

Ora dopo 10 mesi, proprio in questi giorni, camminando per il corridoio in facoltà, vedo gentoo da tutte le parti. Ci sono una decina di casi accertati di passaggio alla nostra distribuzione e di sicuro tanti altri che non conosco.

Piango di felicità   :Crying or Very sad:   :Smile:   (non c'è la faccina che piange di felicità, fate voi un merge)

Tutto questo per rendervi partecipi della mia gioia e per fare un piccolo sondaggio di quanti nuovi utenti della facoltà sono già arrivati nel forum.

L'opera di evangelizzazione è appena cominciata, oggi le facoltà di informatica, domani quelle di ingegneria informatica (sarà dura), dopodomani le massaie, la settimana prossima i pensionati e per natale domineremo il mondo. (quì mettete la risata pazza del cattivo di turno che vuole dominare il mondo)

----------

## Gandalf98

 *Quote:*   

> (quì mettete la risata pazza del cattivo di turno che vuole dominare il mondo)

 

Bill Gates????   :Laughing: 

Comunque grande opera di evangelizzazione!!!

Cià

----------

## paolo

 *Benve wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  domani quelle di ingegneria informatica (sarà dura),
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Io sono iscritto ad ing inf a BO e conosco una marea di studenti. Sai quanti di questi usano ogni tanto linux? Li conto con una mano...

Quindi più che dura direi che è impossibile visto che mancano proprio gli utilizzatori di altre dist da convertire a G  :Smile: 

(Fai un bel sondaggio tipo: "Sei iscritto all'uni e usi Gentoo? Se si, quale facoltà frequenti?"  :Cool:  )

Paolo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Io sono iscritto ad ing inf a BO e conosco una marea di studenti. Sai quanti di questi usano ogni tanto linux? Li conto con una mano...

 

Almeno tu li conti su una mano. Nella mia uni di ing info questi si 

contano con due dita. Se poi voglio contare chi usa regolarmente linux

(intendo qualsiasi linux) mi basta un dito (cioe' io). E' vergognoso.

----------

## kuririn

Io cmq sono tra quelli che si contano sulle dita di una mano a bologna  :Razz:  e ho gia' convertito un paio di utenti...

----------

## zoto

Beh! eccomi... (da 3mesi con gentoo e qualcosa di meno con il forum)

ovviamente data come distribuzione dominante Debian, immagino che

anche voi siate di informatica e non di ingegneria informatica:

lì a quanto mi risulta domina microsoft.

Lk

ps. per rincuorare paolo, colui che mi ha fatto conoscere gentoo è proprio un ing. inf.   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Tranquilli, anche in altre università le ing. informatiche contemplano pochi, pochissimi utenti linux (convinti e praticanti intendo. Ma soprattutto che conosco di persona: magari ho solo amici fedeli a M$ e i linuxiani sono più di quanti creda  :Twisted Evil:  ). Nella "mia" cerco nel limite del possibile di far usare linux e gentoo, ma non sono ancora attrezzato per i miracoli (però una gentoo e qualche altro linux li ho fatti installare e usare ad amici e conoscenti!  :Razz:  ). Speriamo nel futuro...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Tranquilli, anche in altre università le ing. informatiche contemplano pochi, pochissimi utenti linux (convinti e praticanti intendo. Ma soprattutto che conosco di persona: magari ho solo amici fedeli a M$ e i linuxiani sono più di quanti creda  ). Nella "mia" cerco nel limite del possibile di far usare linux e gentoo, ma non sono ancora attrezzato per i miracoli (però una gentoo e qualche altro linux li ho fatti installare e usare ad amici e conoscenti!  ). Speriamo nel futuro...

 

Il problema della mia scuola e' che la gente non ha voglia di imparare 

(una mancanza molto grave per un informatico imho). Le scuse sono:

"troppo diificile", "non ho voglia di mettermi a imparare come si usa",

"non ho tempo",..... e potrei continuare ma ormai non me la prendo piu'.

----------

## Benve

Infatti ho detto che ingegneria è difficile perchè abito a bologna con un futuro ingegnere (secondo anno) che usa windows (ancora per poco  :Twisted Evil:   ) e mi dice che a ingegneria conosce solo uno che usa linux sporadicamente. Ma una volta a visto "spacciare" un cd di linux&co con la gentoo. Eri te paolo lo spacciatore? Dai confessa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

Caso reale:

Io, faccio il coadiutore di Basi Dati al Politecnico di Torino in un corso del 4°/5° Anno (esame di "specializzazione").

Nel laboratorio, bisognava connettersi ad una macchina Sun su cui c'era Oracle. Ovviamente ssh per ssh dico: "Ragazzi Oggi, per semplicità usiamo Linux". Tutti mi guardavano come se avessi chiesto la Luna...

Anche sotto Linux (e ce ne ho messa a convincere il popolo a fare il riavvio della macchina...)... non sapevano fare una connessione ssh dando il comando... Questi saranno futuri Ing. Informatici.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> Anche sotto Linux (e ce ne ho messa a convincere il popolo a fare il riavvio della macchina...)... non sapevano fare una connessione ssh dando il comando... Questi saranno futuri Ing. Informatici.

 

Allora non e' solo qua da me il problema.... questo mi solleva (almeno 

un pochino)

----------

## GhePeU

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   Io sono iscritto ad ing inf a BO e conosco una marea di studenti. Sai quanti di questi usano ogni tanto linux? Li conto con una mano... 
> 
> Almeno tu li conti su una mano. Nella mia uni di ing info questi si 
> 
> contano con due dita. Se poi voglio contare chi usa regolarmente linux
> ...

 

confermo... ingegneria delle telecomunicazioni a padova, il 90% dei laboratori della facoltà sono basati su sistemi unix-like (red hat la maggior parte, solaris alcuni più piccoli) però di utenti linux "domestici" ce ne sono davvero pochi

non ho mai approfondito, ma ne conosco solo 3, me compreso, su una 50ina di studenti con cui l'argomento è venuto fuori qualche volta

----------

## cerri

Calma, calma.

Non disperate.

Vi racconto una cosa reale.

La provincia XYZ ha tutto il suo parco macchine (un centinaio di pc e una ventina di server) con NT4. E' stato chiesto a una società di fare il progetto di migrazione a Windows XP / 2003. La società in questione, per la progettazione, si è rivolta a Microsoft stessa, per motivi che non sono tecnici.

Il preventivo di Microsoft è stato il seguente:

70 giorni di lavoro/uomo a 1.200 al giorno.

E si parla solo del progetto: vanno aggiunti licenze e omini che formattano e installano.

Abbiate pazienza... Sappiate che il progetto era stato chiesto solo per il capitolato... cioè, la provincia E' COMUNQUE INTENZIONATA al passaggio al nuovo OS, quindi M$ ha giustamente pensato di estorcere qualche liretta per la carta...

----------

## Sparker

A quanto pare quì a Verona và un pò meglio. Abbiamo 3 laboratori (120, 50 e  25 PC) con RedHat7.2, un labbo con una dozzina di macchine win2000 dove vanno le matricole e i biotech a giocare con il neogeo (e svariati laboratori dei docenti con linux, ho visto pure solaris e un prof. con un G4!)

Conosco un pò di persone che usano linux abitualmente anche a casa e spesso si sentono discussioni relative a linux, ma siamo comunque una minoranza (per dare un'idea, nel mio gruppetto abituale, 6/7 persone, ho più macchine linux io che tutti gli altri messi assieme! (anche se uno lo ho convinto ad installare Slackware, posso ancora redimerlo  :Laughing:  ))

Non credevo che la situazione nella varie facoltà di informatica ed ingengenria fosse così drammatica... adesso capisco perchè l'italia non è competitiva in campo software...

----------

## shev

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> A quanto pare quì a Verona và un pò meglio. Abbiamo 3 laboratori (120, 50 e  25 PC) con RedHat7.2, un labbo con una dozzina di macchine win2000 dove vanno le matricole e i biotech a giocare con il neogeo (e svariati laboratori dei docenti con linux, ho visto pure solaris e un prof. con un G4!)

 

Bhe, ma come lab anche da me siamo messi "bene" a livello linux. Quanto meno quasi tutti i laboratori hanno il dual boot con i vari windows e linux (red hat su tutti). C'è l'aula Unix e cosette simili. E' che risulta inutile avere dual boot e aule dedicate se poi gli studenti non usano linux (che io sappia) e gli insegnanti (la maggior parte almeno) non spingono verso il pinguino...

----------

## Sparker

 *Shev wrote:*   

> E' che risulta inutile avere dual boot e aule dedicate se poi gli studenti non usano linux (che io sappia) e gli insegnanti (la maggior parte almeno) non spingono verso il pinguino...

 

Qui' spingono abbastanza verso linux sono gli studenti che non ascoltano!

La settimana scorsa mi sono, ehm, infiltrato in lab durante il corso di informatica di base del primo anno. C'era il prof che tesseva le lodi di OpenOffice rapportato a Office, le solite cose, formato chiuso, soldi, ecc, ma dal rumore frenetico sulle tastiere, non credo interessasse a molti...

Il lab da 120 ha anche win2000 installato, ma il dualboot è disabilitato.

(è selezionabile solo linux)

----------

## faber

emerge -pv evangelization-to-gentoo-unibo

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

[ebuild     UD] sys-core/cervello

[ebuild     UD] sys-core/pazienza

[ebuild     UD] sys-utils/oratoria

evangelizzeremo il mondo

----------

## maur8

A L'Aquila abbiamo un laboratorio con circa 20 macchine win2000 e 5 linux, che spesso non funzionano. La cosa bella è che al laboratorio di matematica una trentina di macchine linux (da notare che i matematici sono forse 1/5 di noi informatici)! E sono configurate benissimo: c'è redhat 7.2 (con ancora il gcc 2) ma vanno da dio, e poi è disabilitato il dualboot e un paio hanno anche le casse!!! Ma dico io: che cosa ci devono fare i matematici????  :Smile: 

----------

## yardbird

Padova, facoltà di Astronomia.

Qua si sfiora il paradossale: il laboratorio degli studenti consta di circa 10-15 macchine, tutte con WinNT installato sopra, più una workstation UNIX (mi pare sia un Tru64 o qualcosa del genere??). La cosa divertente è che ogni studente, appena loggato in WinNT, deve collegarsi con Exceed alla workstation UNIX da cui far girare il software di elaborazione e riduzione delle immagini astronomiche. L'ambiente windows è usato solo quando si tratta di fare qualche tabella con Excel o scrivere qualcosa con il Word.

La postazione informatica laureandi è nelle stesse condizioni, solo che qui c'è anche qualche macchina Win2000.

Ora io vorrei fare un paio di conticini per vedere quanto sono costate in licenze quelle ~25 postazioni Windows... Considerate che il software di elaborazione e riduzione delle immagini astronomiche è disponibile anche per linux i386. Un quadro desolante davvero: se si fosse installato linux si sarebbe risparmiato parecchio denaro, e si sarebbe potuto comprare qualche computer in più (mentre invece ora è sempre una guerra a chi occupa per primo una postazione).

Molte volte le cose girano davvero per il verso sbagliato.

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *paolo wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   ...
> 
>  domani quelle di ingegneria informatica (sarà dura),
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Risposta:

Io faccio fisica!!

Ti sto facendo sballare il sondaggio??????   :Very Happy: 

Comunque qui a Trento ci sono molti laboratori con red hat, e alcuni con unix.... che vengono per lo piu' usati da studenti di matematica e fisica... gli informatici sono per lo piu' microsoft dipendenti.. una vergogna   :Sad: 

----------

## Pietro77

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io sono iscritto ad ing inf a BO e conosco una marea di studenti. Sai quanti di questi usano ogni tanto linux? Li conto con una mano...
> 
> Quindi più che dura direi che è impossibile visto che mancano proprio gli utilizzatori di altre dist da convertire a G 
> ...

 

\me è un gentooniano iscritto a ing info, a BO!  :Wink: 

ebbene.. si è dura, molto dura trovare linuxiani..

anche se 2 anni fa un mio amico,di un'associazione studentesca, ha organizzato un corso di base per linux che ha visto credo 200 iscritti, e successivamente anche un bel linux day! Solo che linuxiani convinti, nonostante tutto ne sono usciti pochi :/

Poi , per come la penso io, ognuno ha il SO che si merita : i miei tentativi di evangelizzazione li ho fatti ma non s'è andato oltre un dual-boot inutilizzato. Ora ho smesso  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sparker

Un mio amico era andato a quel corso base Linux di bologna (ma fa ingegneria energetica)

Ora usa Mandrake. (è già qualcosa)

----------

## cerri

E' gia' avanti, almeno non ha iniziato con redhat.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> E' gia' avanti, almeno non ha iniziato con redhat.

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bld

Invece ragazzi io ho l'impressione che tutto il pianeta usa linux/bsd etc.

Forse sto troppe ore on line, ma voglio dire ci sono cosi tanti # su IRC

che usano unix-like che.. cmq alla mia universita' ci stanno solo win98

e qualche win2000. Il main server pare sia un hp-ux, ma non sono sicuro.

----------

## Sparker

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   E' gia' avanti, almeno non ha iniziato con redhat. 
> 
>   

 

Nooo, io ho iniziato con RedHat!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Smile: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *Sparker wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *cerri wrote:*   E' gia' avanti, almeno non ha iniziato con redhat. 
> 
>    
> 
> Nooo, io ho iniziato con RedHat!!!   

 

Cazzarola anch'io al tempo ho iniziato con una red hat... la 4 (iniziato per modo di dire! visto che mi sono fatto aiutare ad installarla non ci ho capito una mazza e sono ritornato a win... ma mi ha solleticato e nel giro di un anno ho provato parecchie distribuzioni e alcuni bsd... dopo anni di cambi di distribuzioni mi fermo sul meglio che ho trovato!!!)

----------

## cerri

Io vidi per la prima volta RedHat, e mi fece schifo. Non ci capivo nulla, ma RedHat faceva pena.

Dopo appena un anno provai Mandrake, e ne rimasi colpito.

Nota: erano i tempi del kernel 2.0.7 se non erro...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Io vidi per la prima volta RedHat, e mi fece schifo. Non ci capivo nulla, ma RedHat faceva pena.
> 
> Dopo appena un anno provai Mandrake, e ne rimasi colpito.
> 
> Nota: erano i tempi del kernel 2.0.7 se non erro...

 

Io ho usato da subito mandrake e poi provai redhat il risultato e' stato

come quello di cerri.

----------

## popposoft

scusate se miu intrometto  :Wink:  ma anche io mi considero un convertito a gentoo. Adoro questa distribuzione per tanti anni anche io sono andato avanti a colpi di "non ne ho voglia" "è troppo difficile da imparare" ecc ecc.

Ultimamente con la distribuzione precompilata ho incontrato sicuramente meno difficoltà ad installare il sistema e a configurare le periferiche, ma continuo ad utilizzare Linux al 40% (forse meno) delle sue potenzialità.

Piano piano state conquistando un altro fedele utente  :Razz: 

Ps: ah dimenticavo: studio informatica a Bologna  :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

Ciao, benvenuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *popposoft wrote:*   

> scusate se miu intrometto  ma anche io mi considero un convertito a gentoo. Adoro questa distribuzione per tanti anni anche io sono andato avanti a colpi di "non ne ho voglia" "è troppo difficile da imparare" ecc ecc.
> 
> Ultimamente con la distribuzione precompilata ho incontrato sicuramente meno difficoltà ad installare il sistema e a configurare le periferiche, ma continuo ad utilizzare Linux al 40% (forse meno) delle sue potenzialità.
> 
> Piano piano state conquistando un altro fedele utente 
> ...

 

Benvenuto e complimenti per la scelta   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## shev

 *popposoft wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piano piano state conquistando un altro fedele utente 

 

Benvenuto tra noi allora, a quanto pare non sono così pochi i pinguini a Bologna  :Wink: 

Per continuare l'OT nell'OT, da buon masochista (ma neanche tanto imho) a suo tempo ho cominciato direttamente con la buona vecchia debian, che tutt'ora resiste sul mio serverino. Solo gentoo m'ha convinto al cambiamento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## max_1975

Anch'io ho studiato a Bologna...conosco abbastanza bene l'ambiente del dipartimento di matematica: 3 laboratori con una ventina di pc ognuno (1 lab. linux frequentato principalmente da chi fa matematica applicata, 1 mac, 1 win2000 frequentato da chi fa scienze di internet...3 OS per non far torto a nessuno)...

ho chiesto un pò in giro ed ecco le motivazioni della scelta di fare 3 laboratori:

-mac: i matematici sono tradizionalmente legati a questo OS...

-win2000: scelta obbligata per 3dStudio (...e Blender? ho risposto io) e per le matricoline...

-linux: c'è da chiederlo?

Ciao

P.S.Le mie prime esperienze con linux risalgono a 3 anni fa su un biprocessore Alpha...che tempi! ...e che macchina! sigh

----------

## Antenagora

Io invece no  :Wink:  ho cominciato con Slack 3.0 o giu di li (si parla sempre di Kernel 2.qualcosa) con la Red Hat non ci capisco niente ancora adesso.

Troppi tool grafici per decommentare una riga... e i pacchetti .. per installare ooffice son necessari 3-4 rpm; ma non era  sufficiente scaricare l' installer dal sito del progetto ???  :Smile: 

Gentoo Slack e FreeBSD sono il non plus ultra, FreeBSD per server Slack sempre per server e Gentoo come desktop. Così preferisco.

Cosa studio ? Medicina Veterinaria a Padova :þ fate la statistica su  :Smile: ))

----------

## chicco

Ciao a tutti, io mi sono appena laureato in Ingegneria Informatica a Padova e ho fatto la tesi ad astronomia, sempre a Padova.

Sono stato per cinque anni (dal mio terzo al secondo fuori corso) al Dipartimento di Elettronica e Informatica e conosco abbastanza bene le macchine che ci sono. Fino a un paio di anni fa, tutto girava intorno ad un paio di macchine Sparc su cui girava un Solaris, che gestivano un centinaio di terminali X sia nei laboratori per gli studenti, sia negli uffici dei professori, e il Solaris era l'unico sistema operativo disponibile.

Quindi, o impari UNIX, o muori.

In più, nell'aula didattica del primo biennio c'erano 80 (80!) pc con installata una slackware, ai tempi del kernel 1.2, cioè ai tempi in cui io ho cominciato ad interessarmi a Linux.

Negli anni successivi sono comparsi i primi PC Windows nel dipartimento, usati solo da alcuni insegnamenti, e relegati al quarto piano, quindi molto distanti dal resto delle aule informatiche. Erano i tempi in cui una piccola élite di studenti poteva godere dell'accesso all'aula Q, dove troneggiavano dieci UltraSparc 5, mentre la maggior parte della marmaglia doveva accontentarsi delle SparcClassic.

Solo negli ultimi 3 anni hanno cominciato a comparire i primi PC Linux (quelli bianchi, per chi fosse da queste parti) con installata una RedHat. L'anno scorso tutti questi pc sono stati sostiutiti da altri pc sempre RedHat (i pcda, per intenderci).

Io ora me ne sono andato, ma dico che al Dipartimento di Elettronica e Informatica (ora Dipartimento di Ingegneria dell'Informazione) gli Unix hanno sempre fatto la parte del leone (vuoi come Solaris prima, vuoi come Linux dopo), mentre il Windows ha sempre svolto un ruolo marginale e specializzato per alcuni tipi di software (PSpice o M$ Project). Capire di Unix è sempre stata una necessità per noialtri Ingegneri Informatici, tanto che:

* il corso del primo anno di Fondamenti di Informatica I ha le sue lezioni di Unix

* esiste una dispensa che si intitola "Guida di sopravvivenza alla rete del DEI", che ormai però è caduta in disuso. Spiegava come sopravvivere al dedalo d LPR, NIS, SSH, RSH, NFS e compagnia varia.

Con molta nostalgia ricordo le console seriali del tcpla su cui si programmava in assembly sui Motorola 68000, collegandosi a 9600 baud su una macchina Unix (e questo nel 2000, non trenta anni fa).

E ho scoperto con piacere che il sito web del Dipartimento di Ingegneria Elettrica non solo adesso gira con una Gentoo (come il mio pc da marzo), ma è anche uno dei pochi, se non l'unico, mirror italiano.

Chicco

----------

## toro

visto che sembra che da queste parti non ci siano sventurati frequentatori della sordida università di genova vi renderò partecipi dell'obbrobrio al quale quotidianamente tocca assistere la dentro... anzitutto di chi frequenta ing informatica che io sappia uno solo usa abitualmente linux (e mi sono incluso nella conta...) un altro lo usa solo per masterizzare dei cd. per giunta di tutti i computer che mi sia mai capitato di vedere hanno su win2k... sempre e solo win2k... ho sentito leggende che parlano di un misterioso laboratorio dove ci sono delle macchine che girano con red hat... ma secondo me è solo una leggenda. perfino il webserver su cui stai il sito dell'università gira con win2k e iis... sempre e solo win2k!... alle lezioni di calcolatori elettronici fioccano le domande "ma anche windows xp funziona così?" "quindi io quando faccio partire word succede tutto sto casino?"... ma non è finita... sto frequentando il corso di basi di dati e ogni giorno che passa mi si insinua sempre di più nella mente l'atroce sospetto che le esercitazioni si svolgeranno su... access... altra cosa piuttosto divertente è che tutti gli studenti del mio corso eccezion fatta per due poveri predicatori presi per pazzi (tra i quali mi includo sempre) credono che il C++ preveda che la funzione main vada dichiarata void... perchè tanto se non lo è visual c++ la converte cmq in void... potrei proseguire ancora per ore... ma oggi è sabato e devono passare ancora un paio di giorni prima che debba ritornare in quel posto e preferisco non pensarci... perdonatemi lo sfogo... ma non ce la facevo proprio più  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Beh, qui a Roma a Tor Vergata, al corso di Informatica, i pinguini 'veri' son pochi (tanti 'usano' linux per sboronaggine)  e i Gechi sono ancora meno..a ing. informatica non saprei, ma penso che la situazione sia piu o meno la stessa.

----------

